# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Tin tức du lịch >  Ngắm cánh đồng trà

## nguyetnt

Trà hay còn gọi là chè là thức uống dần trở nên quen thuộc với người dân Việt Nam chúng ta, đặc biệt hơn với khí hậu nhiệt đới thì cóc trà đá còn gì tuyệt vời nữa phải không các bạn??


Cách trồng và chế biến trà rất công phu, nhưng điều mà chúng tôi tâm đắc nhất là hình ảnh các vườn trà xanh mơn mởn cả một vùng là hình ảnh khó quên nhất. Trà thuộc loại cây lâu năm, sống thọ từ 30 đến 40 năm, do đó những cây trà được trồng được người ta chăm sóc kỹ lưỡng nhất là khâu tạo tán, tạo lá…















 
Thường thích hợp khí hậu ôn đới mát mẻ, những vùng cao có khí hậu quanh năm tươi mát sẽ là nơi thích hợp nhất trồng trà. Nhờ địa hình đồi núi ấy mà những vườn trà thật tuyệt vời qua ống kính các nhà chụp ảnh. Mảng xanh cuộc sống, nhẹ nhàng và thanh bình từ những cây trà sẽ mang lại cho chúng ta những âm thanh của cuộc sống vùng cao, sự thanh khiết đến vô cùng.











 
Việt Nam nằm trong vùng nguyên sản chè thế giới nhưng còn phát triển kém so với tiềm năng. Để phát triển ngành chè bền vững có hiệu quả, cần quan tâm đầy đủ đến các vấn đề văn hóa trà bao gồm sản xuất, chế biến và phong tục uống trà. Trên cơ sở kinh nghiệm tích lũy lâu đời trong sản xuất chế biến tiêu thụ trà, phải tích cực ứng dụng tiến bộ khoa học kỹ thuật trong nước và thế giới. Để vươn lên một vị thế xứng đáng, cần phải kết hợp phát triển với văn hóa, như nghiên cứu về tập quán phong tục uống trà, tổ chức Ngày Văn hóa Trà để kích thích tiêu dùng, và các Hội thảo chuyên đề về khái luận văn hóa trà (bao gồm khái niệm, nội dung, giá trị vật chất và tinh thần) để có cơ sở lý luận vững chắc chỉ đạo kế hoạch phát triển chè có hiệu quả.

----------


## lunas2

được sống ở đây cảm giác trong xanh mát mẻ lém nhỉ

----------

